# Question re CAFNCIU



## G8r (20 Apr 2018)

Once I have completed BMQ and my courses at CFSMI to begin my career as an IntOp, I feel that my lengthy experience as a private investigator and a litigation paralegal would be best served either in JTFX or CAFNIU. However, do only MP's act as field investigators for the CIU or can intelligence operators with relevant experience take the necessary training to be an investigator?  I feel that my extensive experience in investigations would be best used in the field, rather than as a support personnel, if possible.

Thank you for any insight.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (20 Apr 2018)

There's two primary courses that CFNCIU need - Interrogations and Source Handler. You can file your Notice of Intent to join/try out for Interrogator or Source Handler Assessment Centre.

You need to be minimum Corporal, QL5 and PLQ Qualified.

If you're successful, you'll be put on the courses.


----------



## G8r (20 Apr 2018)

That was very helpful.  Thank you!


----------



## garb811 (20 Apr 2018)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> There's two primary courses that CFNCIU need - Interrogations and Source Handler. You can file your Notice of Intent to join/try out for Interrogator or Source Handler Assessment Centre.
> 
> You need to be minimum Corporal, QL5 and PLQ Qualified.
> 
> If you're successful, you'll be put on the courses.


Not sure where you got that idea but those courses have nothing to do with CFNCIU and if either is taken, result in a posting to JTF-X instead.

There is a dedicated counter-intelligence course.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (21 Apr 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Not sure where you got that idea but those courses have nothing to do with CFNCIU and if either is taken, result in a posting to JTF-X instead.
> 
> There is a dedicated counter-intelligence course.



Strange, the package I got was for both NCIU and JTFX. Maybe it was an old reference?


----------



## brihard (21 Apr 2018)

G8r said:
			
		

> Once I have completed BMQ and my courses at CFSMI to begin my career as an IntOp, I feel that my lengthy experience as a private investigator and a litigation paralegal would be best served either in JTFX or CAFNIU. However, do only MP's act as field investigators for the CIU or can intelligence operators with relevant experience take the necessary training to be an investigator?  I feel that my extensive experience in investigations would be best used in the field, rather than as a support personnel, if possible.
> 
> Thank you for any insight.



Out of curiosity, why does your profile list your rank as 'corporal' when you've yet to complete BMQ?


----------

